# Who got their 65 inch LG 4K OLED



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Pls all of u who received their pre orders from Robert , post their views and pictures here!
Happy New Year!


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks like no one except Robert at VE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

